
Announcing Leaflet: a Modern Open Source JavaScript Library for Interactive Maps - superchink
http://blog.cloudmade.com/2011/05/13/announcing-leaflet-a-modern-open-source-javascript-library-for-interactive-maps/
======
drewda
But we already have Polymaps?!

<http://polymaps.org/>

~~~
steevdave
Choice is bad? Polymaps (I haven't looked at Leaflet's ability) seems to be
able to use more than just cloudmade's maps, and it would _appear_ that
Leaflet is more cloudmade specific

~~~
DamonOehlman
Having a look at Leaflet, I have to say it looks really good. It looks pretty
capable of working with other map providers also, so I think it's a real
option.

